# Physical numbness- numb body, eyes mouth, face :(



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

I've had the physical numbness accompanying my dp for a year and a half straight   but now my face is so numb even my eyes and mouth are so numb. I can't find much on here or online about this, had anyone heard of this or experienced this? I'm worried. It's like my eyes are floating and I can't feel them close or move really, and sometimes it feels like I'm not controlling them. I know it sounds crazy but I don't know if this is dissociation/ dp, some type of nerve issue, I'm just cray or something else. Your alls input would be very very helpful to me right now!


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, no there's nothing wrong with me physically That's visible in any tests. And I doubt I would be physically numb for a year and a half straight from an allergy cuz I haven't used or eaten anything for two years straight for that to even be a reasonable answer. This numbness is floaty body/body parts actually feels like it's not there kinda numb not the kind that's just skin deep if that makes any sense at all. Like senstation is so dulled like my mind doesn't send the signal I could bite my tongue barely feel it blink barely feel, talk barely feel my mouth move weird shit like that and it's my whole body, but most intense in my extremities and head/face.


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

> Hey, bud.
> 
> A lot of emotional and physical numbness can come from high amounts of anxiety: Anxiety Can Give You All Kinds of Numb Feelings. However, it could be something else, that is why I would implore you to go and check in with your doctor, just to make sure that it's nothing serious. It shouldn't be anything serious, but better safe than sorry.





Selig said:


> Have you undergone neurological testing to rule out migraines etc?





hightimer said:


> Also get checked for allergies. Lots of allergies can cause numbness and such, especially if its something you use such as shampoo, face wash etc. For example, my head was numb for 2 weeks because of a localized allergic reaction to hair gel.


Thanks for the replies, no there's nothing wrong with me physically That's visible in any tests. And I doubt I would be physically numb for a year and a half straight from an allergy cuz I haven't used or eaten anything for two years straight for that to even be a reasonable answer. This numbness is floaty body/body parts actually feels like it's not there kinda numb not the kind that's just skin deep if that makes any sense at all. Like senstation is so dulled like my mind doesn't send the signal I could bite my tongue barely feel it blink barely feel, talk barely feel my mouth move weird shit like that and it's my whole body, but most intense in my extremities and head/face.[/quote]


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

hightimer said:


> Congratulations, you have a symptom of depersonalization.


And congratulations on being rude. I thought this was a support forum I would not have posted this if it wasn't something that has been concerning me for a long time


----------



## Plur (Jun 29, 2012)

hightimer said:


> I wasn't attempting to being rude, it was a half serious comic relief because you in fact have a fairly common symptom of depersonalization and not something severely rare. Feeling detatched from limbs or numb is often linked with dissociation as well.Rest assured If I were going to do nothing but be rude, I would not have replied at all. This is a support forum indeed and the first thing you should do is search around the forums for people with similar symptoms, you will be surprised to find posts dating back 10 years with lots of valuable information.I apologize for the confusion.


Oh that's ok I misunderstood, easy to do through internet. I have gears if people having the numbness from diss. But I am concerned about the longevity of this symptom really unrelenting and it's felt more and more intense the longer I've had it. Also I've read about a few people getting a numb mouth during panick attack but then it goes away I did get it during a panick attack but it never went away? :// and with the eyes feeling numb I've never heard of anyone having this so I'm scared especially for that it's very frightening, that's a newer symptom so I might go through all the medical testing again **sigh*


----------



## Legitlex_ (Feb 8, 2014)

I have the same thing! 
I got this way from someone giving me synthetic marijuana and lying about it. But, I have the same thing you have, like absolute whole body numbness it sucks and it freaks me out, it makes my dp/dr 100x scarier!


----------



## demi (Oct 16, 2013)

Yea. I feel the same. I can't really feel my face like it feels numb especially my forehead and inside my brain. I feel like I physically have no brain in my skull and no heart or soul in my body. My eyes feel numb,if my eye itches and I rub my eyelid it doesn't do jack crap. When i scratch my arm or leg I feel it but it feels dulled. It's quite scary, and no matter what I do it's still there.


----------



## Starovoit (Mar 7, 2015)

Legitlex_ said:


> I have the same thing!
> I got this way from someone giving me synthetic marijuana and lying about it. But, I have the same thing you have, like absolute whole body numbness it sucks and it freaks me out, it makes my dp/dr 100x scarier!


How are you now?


----------



## arty (Jan 11, 2015)

I have this too! For me it started with my hands and has gradually spread to my entire body. I feel completely weightless and tt feels like my brain has forgotten that I have a body, yet somehow, I can still control the movement of my body. Hands and feet are always cold as well!


----------



## Ezio (Nov 24, 2015)

arty said:


> I have this too! For me it started with my hands and has gradually spread to my entire body. I feel completely weightless and tt feels like my brain has forgotten that I have a body, yet somehow, I can still control the movement of my body. Hands and feet are always cold as well!


 it start with my face and when i try to take ssri everything in my body it feels numb everything


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I have this aswell, I know this is kind of an old post but I have full body numbness including by being able to feel myself blink sometimes and my mouth tounge etc


----------



## Emiry (Nov 26, 2017)

Sorry to respond to an old thread, I found this through google. I also get this feeling, I can especially relate to the poster above mentioning trying to itch their eye but not being able to. For me this started almost 10 years ago, after smoking quite a lot of weed. I'd had panic attacks before smoking weed, but they were more adrenaline based. I think I got the dissociation feeling that comes with smoking weed and also had a panic attack at the same time, and now what I suffer is something like PTSD from that traumatic event. I don't feel this numbness all the time, I live a very normal and functional life and mosty have good mental health (although I do have a diagnosis for Asperger she syndrome and temporal lobe epilepsy- seizure free for over 20 years). This happens about twice a year and lasts for maybe an hour, although I am able to bring the numbness back on again just by thinking about it, which is why I suspect it is psychological and not physical. I have been tested to see if it is related to my epilepsy but the results were inconclusive. This now almost exclusively happens when I'm hungover so I suspect it's linked to a deficiency or dehydration. The only time outside of that when it happened recently was when I started a keto diet.

Tl;dr - me too, and there may or may not be a physical reason for it.


----------

